# Moss Balls



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a 55 Gallon Freshwater (non-planted) Community Tank.

Is there any advantage to having Moss Balls in the tank? Do they provide any benefit? If so, how many?

Thanks


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

fast growing plants, consume ammonia, nitrates, carbon dioxide while returning oxygen.

So adding any live plants I always reccomend. 

(providing they are true aquatic plants)


still just my .02


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Live plants are good for your water as has already been mentioned. Some plants if not given the right lighting and substrate will die and rot, adding to your problem. Moss balls are happy with almost any substrate or lighting so will be happy in most tanks and are a good beginners choice. They are also less likely to get eaten by fish that might bother other plants.

Interestingly I had a tank with a bunch off moss balls when I moved them to another tank the the tank where they had been had an algae outbreak. I'm sure the moss balls had been using the nutrients that the algae liked. Most plants will help to prevent algae by out competing it but I am inclined to think that moss balls being algae themselves make particularly good competition.


----------



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

Excellent info, Thanks!


----------

